# A possible cure for Depersonalization.



## krisygirlo3 (Aug 10, 2011)

First off, let me begin saying that I am no medical professional, and I have some college education in psychology.

DMT is a chemical that is produced by the pineal gland in the front part of the brain. DMT is the chemical that causes dreams. In recent study, such as, "The Spirit Molecule", has gone deep into detail what this chemical does. Let me explain. When we are first born we are believed to have a large doses of DMT released from our pineal gland. This is an experience that gives the new born a pro-found meaning of what is going on. There is only one other time that is DMT is highly released onto the brain, which is experiencing a near death experience or before one actually dies. These experiences claim to have a pro-found meaning of life and acceptance, and some even go to say it is a link to an after- life. When one is born into life and then undergoes life experiences, the on-going stressful experiences start to take a toll on the brains function. The human mind then begins firing stress signals more often than what we are made to handle. This increased stress is caused by over exposure to television, instant internet news, and unlimited amount of exciting information. These stress signals go into a routine and resulting in plasticity.

When we dream at night, we go into a dream-like phase caused by DMT production. Often, people consider dreaming to be "unconscious." Actually, dreaming is a higher state in conscious. This is because the release of DMT. When humans are brought to life we underwent through the Experience of birth which the DMT experience caused a extreme high awareness and understanding for the newborn to adjust to the incredibly high stressful situation. Throughout life, we go to sleep each night because it is essential that we need sleep every night to have a proper functioning mind. I believe while sleeping we go through the sleep cycles and then the DMT exposure, to help us have higher awareness and understanding. I predict this is to stay in contact with our "higher-conscious." One main reason why I made this prediction is because of the beloved Freud, father of psychoanalysis, made the trade of psychoanalysis to become a dream interpreter. He believed it was closer to the understanding of one's subconscious. Well to me, he may have just been correct, but not to ones subconscious, but a higher conscious to bring forth a better understanding of self, the world, and experiences we encounter to help us give a perception.

From what I understand about depersonalization is that, you are just not too sure exactly, who, what, why, or how you are here and the anxieties eat at your conscious which then brings forth your actions, isolation, and cognitive thoughts. When one undergoes some exposure to DMT, they experience like a "new birth," which gives them a great understanding of themselves and the world in which we live, and after we die. When one brain experiences DMT, it is like an electrical shock that happens in the brain instantaneously, and possibly reconnecting those lost connections. Depersonalized people much trouble sleeping, or feel like they need not much sleep at all. If a depersonalized person is getting the proper amount of sleep, and still have symptoms of DP, it may be from a lack of DMT being released in the brain. Also, that applies to one with a head injury. If the pineal gland is damaged, symptoms of DP may be seen. If one does not sleep frequently or few hours a night, that person should start doing everything possible to get the recommend eight hours of sleep. Physical activity can also provide for much better sleep.

With this being said, I am not a doctor in fact hopefully I will be one day after college. The fact is that DMT is illegal in the United States because it is believed that DMT is drug used for psychedelics to trip on, or because corporations won't have control over the plants that contain DMT and they wouldn't like to not have their control (My personal reason). Now I am writing to inform anyone with this disorder, that this is just a theory. But, I wouldn't have waisted my time researching a disorder that I do not have, if I didn't have a purpose. I want to help people. I am a person of psychology and I feel I understand it well. Now I'm asking if anyone reading this forum has ever tried DMT while having this disorder? If you have and were taking other psychotics including marijuana, please do not place blame of DP on DMT, unless it is the ONLY psychotic you had done. If all hope is gone, and resource to this method, let me know your experience and if it has helped. Also, I do not recommend high doses of DMT the first time. I urge one to do some research on methods and obtaining DMT. Some trial and error may have to be done but start off small.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

If your thinking about trying psychedelics I'm gonna go ahead and say don't. That's just my opinion


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Also don't post this 10 friggin times, its unnecessary


----------



## krisygirlo3 (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorry for your discomfort of my frequent post. I had a want for people opinions and also to inform those who are open-minded. I once mistakenly smoked a pinch of marijuana with a very small amount of DMT not knowing about the DMT. I had no visuals, nor trip, I just felt a little tingly and like I had a better understanding of myself and the world. I still have that understanding, after the DMT has gone. I have suffered depression, anxiety, and on occasions depersonalized. I have never felt so calm and really feel, like I am in touch finally, with myself. I HAVE NEVER DONE PSYCHEDELICS. I had no psychedelic trip nor visuals. This is something that will be researched in the near future and could possibly have a huge impact on psychology.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

The fact is that DMT is illegal in the United States because it is believed that DMT is drug used for psychedelics to trip on, or because corporations won't have control over the plants that contain DMT and they wouldn't like to not have their control

they make drugs illegal because they can cause you harm, not because you can hallucinate......


----------



## krisygirlo3 (Aug 10, 2011)

kate_edwin said:


> The fact is that DMT is illegal in the United States because it is believed that DMT is drug used for psychedelics to trip on, or because corporations won't have control over the plants that contain DMT and they wouldn't like to not have their control
> 
> they make drugs illegal because they can cause you harm, not because you can hallucinate......


Ok miss, then why is alcohol legal when it causes more harm than any other substance and much more harm than marijuana, and any psychedelics? Familys goes through abuse emotionally and physically from the abuse of alcohol. So many people, young and older, have DIED from alcohol consumption. It causes extreme brain damage, much more than marijuana or other natural substances. The fact that psychedelics are not legal because they cause harm is rediculous and people have to much faith in this government who can not even pay their own bills. It's also illegal becuase of proaganda of the sixies and the culture not being able to understand DMT at that point of time.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

krisygirlo3 said:


> Ok miss, then why is alcohol legal when it causes more harm than any other substance and much more harm than marijuana, and any psychedelics? Familys goes through abuse emotionally and physically from the abuse of alcohol. So many people, young and older, have DIED from alcohol consumption. It causes extreme brain damage, much more than marijuana or other natural substances. The fact that psychedelics are not legal because they cause harm is rediculous and people have to much faith in this government who can not even pay their own bills. It's also illegal becuase of proaganda of the sixies and the culture not being able to understand DMT at that point of time.


Abusing substances, no matter which one, will always lead to family abuse/harm.

Every substance is harmfull, in their own way and unique way.

Its up to you if you want to use a drug, with or without DP, it'll ruin something in your brain in the end anyways, therefore your argument is highly invalid.

Greetings,
TheStarter


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

krisygirlo3 said:


> Ok miss, then why is alcohol legal when it causes more harm than any other substance and much more harm than marijuana, and any psychedelics? Familys goes through abuse emotionally and physically from the abuse of alcohol. So many people, young and older, have DIED from alcohol consumption. It causes extreme brain damage, much more than marijuana or other natural substances. The fact that psychedelics are not legal because they cause harm is rediculous and people have to much faith in this government who can not even pay their own bills. It's also illegal becuase of proaganda of the sixies and the culture not being able to understand DMT at that point of time.


Drinking to much water can kill you, obviously too much of any substance is bad for you. Go and try your stupid DMT drug and see where it gets you. Like fuck, I'm sick of hearing people saying, I have DP, do you think I should try this drug?

I'm not gonna lie, I drink alcohol, but I don't even really get drunk anymore because I don't want to further fuck up my DP.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

alcohol is only still legal because too many people vote for it to stay that way. when they made it legal the first time they had no idea of it's effects on the body or brian


----------



## SavanaS (Oct 4, 2011)

damn i wish the cure was sleep.


----------

